# Cpl. Sarah Bryant, Cpl. Sean Reeve, L/Cpl Richard Larkin and Paul Stout



## Tez3 (Jun 19, 2008)

Four more soldiers killed in Afghanistan including the first female soldier. 

http://www.mod.uk/DefenceInternet/D...hardLarkinAndPaulStoutKilledInAfghanistan.htm


At the going down of the sun
We will remember them.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2008)

.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 19, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## exile (Jun 19, 2008)

:asian: ... heartbreaking...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 19, 2008)

They shall not grow old ...

:rei:


----------



## Kacey (Jun 19, 2008)

R.I.P


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 19, 2008)

Sukerkin said:


> They shall not grow old ...
> 
> :rei:


 
As we who are left grow old.......

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2008)

:asian:


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 21, 2008)

We will remember...

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 21, 2008)

:asian:


----------

